# Баян - Hohner Nova III 96



## slavamel (27 Ноя 2016)

Привет всем. Кто может поделиться опытом или отзывами об инструменте? Я слышал негативные комментарии об интсрументах из Китая. Делают ли еще баяны в самой Германии? Разница в качестве и звуке?


----------



## vev (28 Ноя 2016)

*slavamel*,
как по мне так старенькая Грандина за 30-35тр будет не только в три раза дешевле, но еще и в десяток раз выше по качеству... Щупал не кнопочные, а клавишные Хонеры. Мягко говоря, не понравились


----------



## slavamel (28 Ноя 2016)

vev писал:


> *slavamel*,
> как по мне так старенькая Грандина за 30-35тр будет не только в три раза дешевле, но еще и в десяток раз выше по качеству... Щупал не кнопочные, а клавишные Хонеры. Мягко говоря, не понравились


Спасибо за ответ. Какой нибудь другой новый можете посоветовать, качество звука важно. Страна производитель любая, кроме Китая.


----------



## vev (29 Ноя 2016)

*slavamel*,
<ul class="post_ul_list"><li>А цена важна? Предложить то много чего можно, но то, что отличается качеством и звуком у итальянцев, будет стоить ой как немало. А чем Гранина то не устраивает?</li></ul>


----------



## slavamel (29 Ноя 2016)

vev писал:


> *slavamel*,
> <ul class="post_ul_list"><li>А цена важна? Предложить то много чего можно, но то, что отличается качеством и звуком у итальянцев, будет стоить ой как немало. А чем Гранина то не устраивает?</li></ul>


----------



## slavamel (29 Ноя 2016)

Vev, цена тоже имеет значение, хотя не решающее. Качество инструмента и звук определяют выбор. Гранина- это марка такая?


----------



## slavamel (29 Ноя 2016)

Все понял, нашел Weltmeister Grandina в интернете, изучаю. Спасибо VEV


----------



## slavamel (29 Ноя 2016)

Вот такой нашелся по сходной цене, новый,красный
Weltmeister Romance 703 LMM
Chromatic Button Accordion 11" 70(42)/96 20lbs
Reeds 3/4 LMM, Registers 5/3
Lightweight with musette option
Что уважаемые форумчане скажут.


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2016)

*slavamel*, 

что есть "сходная цена"? 200к? По-моему, он даже близко таких денег не стоит. Старые немцы были на порядок более качественными чем то, что выпускается сейчас под этими же брендами. Например, Supita и Supita 2 даже рядом никогда не лежали: первая - великолепный инструмент. Вторая - жалкое подобие.
Еще раз задаю вопрос о ценовом диапазоне. Сколько Вы хотите/можете заплатить? Что и для каких целей ищете?


----------



## slavamel (30 Ноя 2016)

Сговорился на треть дешевле названной суммы. Беру для себя, люблю играть дома. Мой Этюд 205 был хорош для начала. Старый инструмент выбрать без опыта и знаний сложно, поэтому я и не замахиваюсь


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2016)

*slavamel*, у богатых свои причуды... Не делайте глупости...


----------



## slavamel (30 Ноя 2016)

Если остановлюсь на этом инструменте, на что обратить внимание при осмотре? Понятное дело, рабочие кнопки, компрессия, что нибудь еще?


----------



## slavamel (30 Ноя 2016)

vev писал:


> *slavamel*, у богатых свои причуды... Не делайте глупости...


Не буду, для того и форум с профессионалами, чтобы ошибок избежать. Что предложите из новых немцев или итальянцев?


----------



## slavamel (30 Ноя 2016)

Не в деньгах стастье, брат...(с)


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (30 Ноя 2016)

Если играть, наше русское, я бы посоветывал Тульский цельнопланочный 61x120 без выборки.


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2016)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> Если играть, наше русское, я бы посоветывал Тульский цельнопланочный 61x120 без выборки.


Вот-вот. Только в штатах они редко появляются... Искать здесь и переправлять туда надобно


----------

